

Classmill Pulse: The latest in education - shreyakrishnan
http://classmill.com/pulse?source=hackernews

======
S4M
Is it an HN clone for education? I think the design is pretty neat,
congratulations on that. Out of interest, and as someone working on an
education startup, how many users do you currently have?

~~~
tariqr
Pretty much :) Thanks for the kind words. Its actually a sub section of a
larger product ([http://classmill.com](http://classmill.com)).

We just launched, what are you working on? Feel free to ping me (email in
profile) - happy to share more details + I might be able to help in some way
if you're working in the ed space!

------
germinalphrase
What's great about HN as a resource is the discussions that pour out of a
submission. It would be great if a similar community were able to develop on
CP, but currently I don't see the ability to comment on links.

~~~
tariqr
Thank you for the feedback. Yes, comments are coming! :)

~~~
zarify
RSS would be nice as well. Trawling through older or less popular links is
better without having to click on paging links. One of the things I like about
HN is having easy access to both the link and the comments link via the feed.

------
superplussed
Love this. Something like this (with comments) is sorely needed for those of
us trying to innovate in the education space.

~~~
tariqr
Cheers :)

------
jkot
Why not subreddit?

